# Titan Electric Trailer Brake Controller



## plapin (Sep 4, 2004)

I have a new Titan, with the tow package. The instructions and wiring harness are very clear with regard to hooking up my electric trailer brake controller. I am wondering, however, WHERE people are mounting the actual controller. The dash area below the steering wheel extends way down, so I question if I could reach the controller below that area. I have captain's chairs and the center console - which further limits space for mounting. I was actually thinking about making an "insert block" to pop into the small pocket on the dash to the left of the steering wheel, and mounting the controller to that. In that way, I could simply pull out the insert when I do not need the controller in place. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## pisby (May 25, 2005)

*brake controller*



plapin said:


> I have a new Titan, with the tow package. The instructions and wiring harness are very clear with regard to hooking up my electric trailer brake controller. I am wondering, however, WHERE people are mounting the actual controller. The dash area below the steering wheel extends way down, so I question if I could reach the controller below that area. I have captain's chairs and the center console - which further limits space for mounting. I was actually thinking about making an "insert block" to pop into the small pocket on the dash to the left of the steering wheel, and mounting the controller to that. In that way, I could simply pull out the insert when I do not need the controller in place. Any comments would be appreciated.[/QUOTE
> 
> I mounted the bracket to the metal piece below the plastic. I drilled into the metal, and it's out of the way and out of sight. It's a little lower than i'd like, but hey.
> I was wondering if you know what the colored wire that says " R/L " is for?
> My controller has 4 wires, and this one appears to be a 5 th. It's function is ILL whatever that means


----------

